# open a file in kernel space



## luo (Sep 28, 2011)

How can I open a file in kernel space?
such as: "../test.txt"

Does kernel space have such interface routine?

thanks


----------



## SIFE (Sep 28, 2011)

Please check this comment.


----------



## luo (Sep 30, 2011)

kern_open()?
I found that FreeBSD man pages doesn't export such routine, why?


----------



## SIFE (Oct 4, 2011)

May be they didn't document it yet. You can see the implementation here.


----------



## luo (Oct 8, 2011)

thank you very much!!


----------

